# Top Stats temporarily removed



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There were issues with the top 10 stats making the page too slow to load.

Also (as many people pointed out) the jump to last post arrow wasn't working.

It'll be back soon.

L


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice one, hope this stops the main page freezing up for me every 5 minutes!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Having problems here the whole page does not load up only the top half.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i've only just been able to get back on the site, after about 20mins of unsuccessful attempts. couldn't get in through google or my history... just me?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> i've only just been able to get back on the site, after about 20mins of unsuccessful attempts. couldn't get in through google or my history... just me?


Its been happening to me for days. It freezes my whole window up i then have to go through another window and go else where than the main page!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't have any probs

Probably because I'm on a suprior machine

Once you go Mac you never go back


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> I didn't have any probs
> 
> Probably because I'm on a suprior machine
> 
> Once you go black you never go back


Yeah as you keep telling us quite down about it already!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol that too

Still got more reps than you


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i thought there was a prob with my comp loading the page iv been hitting refresh over and over trying to get the top 10 up lol!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I didn't have any probs
> 
> Probably because I'm on a suprior machine
> 
> Once you go Mac you never go back


my pc is half the price and have no probs with the new site


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, my £140 Asus netbook has been fine too. Must be as good as a Mac!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mine was fine as well, but I think its besides the point, it wasn't working well for others and needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What are these top 10 stats?

Ps no probs here either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

most problems can be sorted out by getting rid off internet explorer and using something like firefox or a few others out there i use firefox and iv never had a problem with this site


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im glad that the stats will be back as it was a good way of keeping an eye on good threads


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Im glad that the stats will be back as it was a good way of keeping an eye on good threads


Yeah I'll x2 that, in fact, I would go so far as to say on a site this size, it is critical to people not missing stuff etc - to drill into idividual sections is a bit of a task.

Hopefully it will return soon, I done easily 95% of my browsing through the top stats panel.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

also instead of starting new thread for it,but when will html be being enabled again in the sections like general for vid embedding,and even more importantly in journals section


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

any idea when they will be back?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> any idea when they will be back?


I've been looking at alternatives today.. hopefully by the weekend.

L


----------

